# NO-OX-ID grease



## breezy8 (Jun 21, 2012)

has anyone used this product on electrical contacts..ie ...turntable wipers, and other places????breezy8


----------



## vikramgoel (Mar 2, 2015)

breezy8 said:


> has anyone used this product on electrical contacts..ie ...turntable wipers, and other places????breezy8


Hi,
I use No-Ox-ID for tracks, it does work well, have not used it for turntable as have not had any issues on the contacts, but I think it will as it does conduct electricity very well.
Regards,

Vik.


----------

